# World of Warcraft Mining ADD ON



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello Im just wandering if Anyone here has Heard of a World of Warcraft addon that Sounds a Chime or Something of the Like When a Mining node apears in range of the minimap. I hate to have to look at my minimap While Flying all the time Hope You guys can help. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieJH (Jun 17, 2011)

Dont think one exists. Sorry mate.


----------



## Steamrolled (Jan 26, 2011)

Check Curse


----------

